
Ask HN: How can I tell *why* a news item was blocked? - mgamache
I submitted a story that was flagged. I would like to know <i>why</i> so I might better evaluate the source. Is there any way to tell?
======
tlb
The literal cause is that several HN readers clicked the "flag" button, and
not many upvoted it.

People probably flagged it because it's about identity politics, which doesn't
usually lead to constructive discussion on HN.

For more about what makes good submissions, see the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
mgamache
update: It got un-flagged. I wonder if it was flagged by user(s) and there was
an editorial override?

~~~
yorwba
Users can also vouch to get it unflagged. If the mods take an editorial
decision to unflag a controversial story, dang usually pins a comment to the
top explaining the decision and asking everyone to please keep it civil.

